# foam under aquarium



## TNprogrammer (Jul 28, 2008)

How many of you actually put some sort of foam under your aquarium? If you do, what type do you use? I went into Hobby Lobby at lunch today and found some high density foam used for couch cusions. it was 4" think, but you can peel it apart in layers to create whatever thickness you require. I have to admit that I'm a bit skeptical about using it since I don't know what good it could do underneath a 400-500 pound tank. Seems like it would get smushed pretty flat so what good could it do to help level a tank? Just thought I'd get some opinions. Thanks.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I am quite surprised at how little high density foam compresses under huge amounts of pressure... I imagine you would be too...

I very rarely use foam beneath a tankâ€¦ but I know of a few situations where I would not keep a tank without itâ€¦

(for the sake of this example letâ€™s imagine that a 2â€


----------



## TNprogrammer (Jul 28, 2008)

I like the idea of the foam/plywood/foam sandwich. I think I'll try a solid sheet of foam/plywood/foam strips along the edges (so as not to have any pressure on the bottom glass. 
The reason I ask is because I build all of my own aquarium stands. Even though I've been woodworking for years, I'm quite aware that wood is an imperfect material. I want to make sure that all edges of the tank are properly supported.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

^ That's an (approx) 1,500 gal fishroom. I built every stand in there  The only time in my life I've had a fish tank break with water in it was when not using anything under a stand that had just a tiny bit of a twist to it. The front glass of a 75 gal broke from the bottom left to the top right. It sounded like a dang shotgun going off.

That was when I re-evaluated my "not using foam" perspective and embraced my "foam sandwich"... you can see the foam sandwich under most of the tanks in there. Also to note, most of the tank sin there have glass bottoms that sit flat on the stand all the way across...


----------



## TNprogrammer (Jul 28, 2008)

Toby, are you saying that most of your tanks are built like glass boxes instead of being built with the more typical raised glass bottoms ?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I bought a bulk of tanks from a pet store that went out of business... and most of that bulk of tanks were tanks the pet store owner built himself... and all of them are "glass boxes" where the bottom of the tank sat flat to the stand as opposed to being raised by a frame...

But with the exception of those tanks, just about every tank I've ever seen has been supported at the edges only by a raised frame. Usually only acrylic tanks are flat like the ones I bought...


----------



## DanDee (Mar 7, 2008)

All of my tanks set on extruded 3/4" styrofoam that is sold at HD or Lowes for home construction sheathing. It is water proof and takes all the irregularities out of the wood in your stand. Just make sure your stand is *level*!! My 180 was made by GlassCages they recommended foam.
Good luck with your build :thumb: 
Dan


----------



## TNprogrammer (Jul 28, 2008)

Vey good info...Thanks guys!


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> How many of you actually put some sort of foam under your aquarium?


I just support the corners with wood shims. You'll avoid 'twist' that'll cause stresses that could lead to tank failure. Shim under the stand, if possible.

The stand should allow the tank to sit flat and nothing should be needed between tank and stand. Fish room racks are another story, of course. If the tank wobbles from corner to corner on the stand, then I'd either do some sanding to correct it or not use it. Foam between tank and stand on a display tank isn't the most attractive thing either. If your tank sits flat on the stand, then there's no reason to use foam. I've heard that Glass Cages recommends it, but there are other manufacturers that caution against it's use.


----------

